# Girl wants losie to eat her muff but losie doesnt like the taste of muff



## losieloos (Jun 26, 2016)

It taste like you're licking pennys or batteries. Is there a way to remove the taste of it? Please help
She's been asking me to do it. Losie only likes receiving


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 26, 2016)

It shouldn't taste like pennies!!! Sounds like she needs some summers eve or just got over her period. I was 69ing last night with the wife and it tasted like nothing.  Sucked and nibbled on her lips and clit!! Send this girl to me loose I'll take care of her. Maybe u prefer Weiner in your mouth? Fruity is back


----------



## stonetag (Jun 26, 2016)

Its an acquired taste, your loss losie.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 26, 2016)

It's always been a chore for me aswell. To each their own


----------



## losieloos (Jun 26, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> It's always been a chore for me aswell. To each their own



Thank you. I heard they got a lot of bacteria down there.


----------



## losieloos (Jun 26, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> It shouldn't taste like pennies!!! Sounds like she needs some summers eve or just got over her period. I was 69ing last night with the wife and it tasted like nothing.  Sucked and nibbled on her lips and clit!! Send this girl to me loose I'll take care of her. Maybe u prefer Weiner in your mouth? Fruity is back



I have pinkbear for that


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 26, 2016)

Just remember if u don't do it she'll find someone else that will.  What's wrong with u guys? A pussy is the best thing on this planet. Tell me one thing that is better? Seriously.  Nothing like licking some sweet clean pussy and asshole to get things going. Damn rookies


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 26, 2016)

Jada can't bang doggy. Loose doesn't like pussy.  Fruity likes cock. We need a sex ed section at ugbb. Lol


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 26, 2016)

Its beneficial for your post workout


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 26, 2016)

You wot M8?!?...Loos...fawkin 'ell...

Stickin' yer tongue in her holiest of holies is a game where everyone wins. Do it right and she'll follow you round like a lost puppy dog begging for the mustache.

Do this for her: blindfold her and tie her hands to the bedposts. Then go down on that muffin like a wild dog on a porkchop until she begs for mercy twice. TWICE.

Thank me later as ye'll be gettin all yer meals cooked and yer lil' soldier saluted for the next month.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 27, 2016)

No muff  too tuff.  I love licking pussy. I eat that shit like some shrimp fried rice.  

Drink some bourbon loos, and lick it you pussy.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> No muff  too tuff.  I love licking pussy. I eat that shit like some shrimp fried rice.
> 
> Drink some bourbon loos, and lick it you pussy.



X2x.  

Scotch 
Crown royal or whatever and goto work.  

I find they work harder on u when u do too.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 27, 2016)

My wife looks like Newt Gingrich but her pussy tastes like red starbursts so it evens out.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 27, 2016)

Find a girl whos pussy doesnt stink or taste metallic ...Im sure they are out there


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 27, 2016)

I understand though loosie some pussy just is fukkin gross...Learn to wash your box ladies


----------



## Dex (Jun 27, 2016)

If it is tasting like metal then it could be from menses. I enjoy my wife and haven't worried about that in years since the IUD was placed. It shouldn't have a taste nor much of an odor if it is clean and pH level is normal.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 27, 2016)

Clean pussy diving is one of the good things about being a man.


----------



## Jada (Jun 27, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Jada can't bang doggy. Loose doesn't like pussy.  Fruity likes cock. We need a sex ed section at ugbb. Lol



Hey wait a minute!  I know I don't do doggy YET... but I toss  salad and eat that NANA!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 27, 2016)

Well Loosie you got to eat through the bad to get to the good.

Just work though it.  Do your ABCs in cursive and its clean.  BOOM!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm seriously shocked that some guys don't like eating pussy. I ****ing love it. My wife has to tell me to stop and fukk her cus I'll stay down there all night.


----------



## losieloos (Jun 27, 2016)

She's coming over in an hour. Working on my abc with my tounge


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 27, 2016)

losieloos said:


> She's coming over in an hour. Working on my abc with my tounge



Tell her to hold her clit out and go to town while u hold her ass in both hands. She'll love it!!!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 27, 2016)

Lay her flat on her back, put a pillow behind her tailbone to elevate her snizz, have her pull back her hood and expose her clit. Wrap a napkin around your neck, or a lobster bib, slide your hands under her and cup both buttcheeks, and start real slow and soft and work your way up to a decent speed. Know when to back off as well. 

Or be a man and eat that pussy from the back and tongue punch that shitpipe while you're back there. 

Honestly, I've turned my wife into a complete slut in the sack just because I can eat pussy from the front, back, top or bottom, and do it like I have a disease and the antidote is somewhere inside that gash. No joke, after going down on her well, most women will let you do ANYTHING you want to their bodies. 

It's a matter of pride for me to make that woman cum so hard she cramps up. 

If smell or taste is bothering you its probably from a girl that had an issue or was ragging. Eat a halls mentholyptus or spit some gummy bears into her twat and March those little ****ers out one by one. Frozen bears work good as well.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 27, 2016)

On a related note, keep track of how many bears you send into that warzone. 


Other solution would be bring another girl into the sack and let HER eat the pussy of girl #1, while girl #1 sucks your cock or girl #2 lets you **** her stink wrinkle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 27, 2016)

or do what I do when i know the girl has a smelly box but I still wanna get laid..Show up with smelly balls it will even out the playing field


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 27, 2016)

Last time I came across something like that was in HS. I can agree with you there Loos, its fukkin nasty but I do LOVE eating pussy. Just never pussy that tastes like that.

Rule of thumb...if she has underwear lint, froth like an ocean beach, or any type of hair on her vag...don't eat that shit!!!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh and don't let me forget the best part of eating pussy...

POPROCKS!!!!!


----------



## bsw5 (Jun 27, 2016)

If you don't do it she'll find someone else that will. There's a few guys I work with that don't like eating pussy. What the hell is wrong with these guys that don't like to lick pussy. I F****** love it. Don't they make flavored stuff to put down there? Like strawberry or something. Seems like I've seen something like That before.


----------



## bsw5 (Jun 27, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Oh and don't let me forget the best part of eating pussy...
> 
> POPROCKS!!!!!


 POPROCKS? Never tried that before but it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 27, 2016)

Make her eat a lot of pine apple and drink like a glass or two of pineapple juice a day.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 27, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Lay her flat on her back, put a pillow behind her tailbone to elevate her snizz, have her pull back her hood and expose her clit. Wrap a napkin around your neck, or a lobster bib, slide your hands under her and cup both buttcheeks, and start real slow and soft and work your way up to a decent speed. Know when to back off as well.
> 
> Or be a man and eat that pussy from the back and tongue punch that shitpipe while you're back there.
> 
> ...



I think you're my long lost brother. I'm the same way man. Loveeeeee 69in . Absolute favorite!!!! Love having all that sexiness right in my face. Nothing like it.


----------



## losieloos (Jun 27, 2016)

So she ended up giving a bj and busted in her mouth. She kept sucking after i jizzed and I love that. So now it came my turn. I didn't have the balls to go for it tonight but I did make her cum finger banging her poosy.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 27, 2016)

losieloos said:


> So she ended up giving a bj and busted in her mouth. She kept sucking after i jizzed and I love that. So now it came my turn. I didn't have the balls to go for it tonight but I did make her cum finger banging her poosy.



well your a rookie and so is she..a seasoned slut would have made u eat that stank box before she blew u..


----------



## losieloos (Jun 27, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> well your a rookie and so is she..a seasoned slut would have made u eat that stank box before she blew u..



She wanted me to bust in her mouth... She was begging me


----------



## losieloos (Jun 27, 2016)

She invited herself over cause I'm that good.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 27, 2016)

Dude if she came from u fingering her then trust MW she's gonna love u flickin her clit with your tongue with a finger inside her.


----------



## Milo (Jun 27, 2016)

69 is the ultimate **** move for me. First thing I do when banging a new broad out is have them sit on my face. I want to be able to tell what she ate for breakfast. If you don't like the taste, throw some Texas Pete or Cholula on the perimeter of the orifice of choice.


----------



## Rip (Jun 27, 2016)

Take a shower together and you wash it for her. Wash every nook and cranny. Haha



losieloos said:


> It taste like you're licking pennys or batteries. Is there a way to remove the taste of it? Please help
> She's been asking me to do it. Losie only likes receiving


----------



## Rip (Jun 27, 2016)

Or she doesn't know how to wash herself properly. 




GuerillaKilla said:


> Lay her flat on her back, put a pillow behind her tailbone to elevate her snizz, have her pull back her hood and expose her clit. Wrap a napkin around your neck, or a lobster bib, slide your hands under her and cup both buttcheeks, and start real slow and soft and work your way up to a decent speed. Know when to back off as well.
> 
> Or be a man and eat that pussy from the back and tongue punch that shitpipe while you're back there.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdog (Jun 27, 2016)

man I love eating pussy! get down there and do work!


----------



## stonetag (Jun 27, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Lay her flat on her back, put a pillow behind her tailbone to elevate her snizz, have her pull back her hood and expose her clit. Wrap a napkin around your neck, or a lobster bib, slide your hands under her and cup both buttcheeks, and start real slow and soft and work your way up to a decent speed. Know when to back off as well.
> 
> Or be a man and eat that pussy from the back and tongue punch that shitpipe while you're back there.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL, lobster bib, fukin cracked me up dude. Hmmmm I believe I will try that just to see her reaction.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 27, 2016)

losieloos said:


> So she ended up giving a bj and busted in her mouth. She kept sucking after i jizzed and I love that. So now it came my turn. I didn't have the balls to go for it tonight but I did make her cum finger banging her poosy.



send her over to my wife and I....we'll eat that pussy for hours.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 27, 2016)

Damn all this talk about eating pussy got me all horn dogged up, had to go grab the woman and do just that! lol


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 27, 2016)

Used to be such a chore for me and i would rarely do it depending on the girl. My new girlfriend is so fresh down there she can't keep me from going I love it now. Just freshen her up and youl get to enjoy


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 27, 2016)

Whole thread. My sig. Thee end.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 28, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> Whole thread. My sig. Thee end.



Lmao! I've never noticed your sig or you changed it recently but I love that line. Watch the movie every few months cause its just a badass, old school flick.


----------



## snake (Jun 28, 2016)

Anyone think Eck's is a little too engaged in this thread?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 28, 2016)

snake said:


> Anyone think Eck's is a little too engaged in this thread?



Hahaha I just love vagina snake. And im a god damn freak in the sack. I shock myself sometimes.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 28, 2016)

Sneeze in her asshole and then grab a straw and snort the snot back into ur nostril


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 28, 2016)

One of the best posts of the year. ^^^


----------



## Fruity (Jun 28, 2016)

Yaya said:


> Sneeze in her asshole and then grab a straw and snort the snot back into ur nostril



It's funny because I have chronic hey fever and have more snot then would ever fit in a vagina


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 28, 2016)

So what if your girl won't let you do this and claims to have never had it done? Threatens to claw my eyes and rip my hair if I try.......


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 28, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Hahaha I just love vagina snake. And im a god damn freak in the sack. I shock myself sometimes.



Bullshit, video or I dont believe.


----------



## snake (Jun 28, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Bullshit, video or I dont believe.



I'm taking his word for it. Hermie, why on God's green earth do you want to see X's white hairy ass? That's an image I'm not sure I could wash from my brain.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 28, 2016)

Well I'm not speaking for all of us at ug, but I'm sure quite a few of the fellas here would love to see him naked.   I'm one of them.  



Oh shit, did I day that out loud?  For Christ's sake  Snake, he benches 500.  If there isnt a better reason to want to see him in action.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 28, 2016)

I missed this thread since I've been away a few days. 


First. Is the pussy clean ? I mean she should be taking a wash cloth with soap on it and washing between her lips. That should get the yucky taste out of it. Her natural juices will take over then and like Ecks says should have no taste or smell what so ever. 

Side note -- put a vibrating butt plug in her ass while you lick her clit 

You're welcome.


----------



## Fruity (Jun 28, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Well I'm not speaking for all of us at ug, but I'm sure quite a few of the fellas here would love to see him naked.   I'm one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit, did I day that out loud?  For Christ's sake  Snake, he benches 500.  If there isnt a better reason to want to see him in action.



I second this motion


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 28, 2016)

Losie quit being a vag and just bury your face in there.  Are you that much of a video game playing pansy you can't put your nose in a snatch?  

Fukkin' pepsi generation sucks.


----------



## Rip (Jun 28, 2016)

I'd try to change her mind or find someone else. 



Itburnstopee said:


> So what if your girl won't let you do this and claims to have never had it done? Threatens to claw my eyes and rip my hair if I try.......


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 28, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> So what if your girl won't let you do this and claims to have never had it done? Threatens to claw my eyes and rip my hair if I try.......



Askbif you can lick her asshole


----------



## IHI (Jun 28, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> Askbif you can lick her asshole



I've never asked, if it feels right, I tounge punch that balloon knot like it owes me money, and never had a complaint from any chick


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 28, 2016)

I don't understand the question.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 29, 2016)

because I don't think it's been said:

I think we need a nice close-up picture of said snatch....so we can inspect it thoroughly and then we can tell you if it's a hygiene issue, medical problem, or whatever.


Lastly, the only snatch I will only eat once is a hairy 70's style bush.  I tell that bitch to shave next time before I go back down, or i'll shave it for her.


----------



## IHI (Jun 29, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> because I don't think it's been said:
> 
> I think we need a nice close-up picture of said snatch....so we can inspect it thoroughly and then we can tell you if it's a hygiene issue, medical problem, or whatever.
> 
> ...



First time I hooked up with my wife, 20yrs ago, I asked if if she was amish. She's very non slutty/I was only 3rd person to be with her...and she didn't get it lmao. Had to explain, that mess needs a bikini trim, high and tight worst case scenario, baby smooth best case scenario. Shes gone back and forth ever since.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 29, 2016)

Ill take a hairy snatch over a smelly one any day...


----------



## IHI (Jun 29, 2016)

^^ true Dat


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 29, 2016)

IHI said:


> First time I hooked up with my wife, 20yrs ago, I asked if if she was amish. She's very non slutty/I was only 3rd person to be with her...and she didn't get it lmao. Had to explain, that mess needs a bikini trim, high and tight worst case scenario, baby smooth best case scenario. Shes gone back and forth ever since.



I actually prefer a little hair up top now. I'm a fan of the Hitler patch. As long as everything around the hole is nice and clean shaved. Fukk I gotta get laid tonight.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 29, 2016)

Ill tell u guys a smelly pussy story..I had this girl come pick me up in her car and I didnt wanna bring her to my place cause she was a pig..So I decide to have her drive into a parking lot not far from where I live.I started fukking around with her in the car feeling her tits and her pussy from the outside of her pants..She had kinda like tight yoga pants on so I really got a good feel of her clam..Keep in mind from the outside of her pants..I didnt get my hand in there yet..After a little bit of doing that my nose got a itch and as I went to scratch it I could smell the foul odor of rotten clam coming off my hand and fingers..I can only imagine what its like when u get in there..I didnt go any further as im very sensitive to smells..


----------



## IHI (Jun 29, 2016)

Bro bundy, in hs buddy and I seen 2 chick's sitting at a booth in mcdonalds, so we got our food and walked over, then just sat next to them and started spitting game ffw a few months, they had a "teen dance" at the college, so we took the girls, I rode with mine in back of buddy's Monte carlo, I had bad head cold too. So on way home I'm all up on them titties, hand down her pants finger banging the shit out of her.  Whole time I keep noticing buddy's snarled face in rear view and both front door windows down a bit.

Dropped the chick's off at 1 of their house, he looks at me mad as a muther****er, dude, get that stinking ass haND out the window (December in iowa mind you) I says what??!! Blew my nose to clear snot out for a personal sniff test...it was ****ing horrible, suprised I didn't need gas to burn the stank off.

Next day we drove to hy-vee, I had a dozen roses delivered to her house, and in the card I wrote, wendy, we're done, your pussy stinks to bad and I almost got frostbite last night because of it"

Later that afternoon, buddy's girl called him, what josh say to wendy, she threw his flowers out in the road and drove over them with her car like 10 times

Muhahahaha


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 29, 2016)

Tell her to douche with Yukon jack , just eat her pussy for fukks sake what's wrong with you


----------



## anewguy (Jun 29, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ill tell u guys a smelly pussy story..I had this girl come pick me up in her car and I didnt wanna bring her to my place cause she was a pig..So I decide to have her drive into a parking lot not far from where I live.I started fukking around with her in the car feeling her tits and her pussy from the outside of her pants..She had kinda like tight yoga pants on so I really got a good feel of her clam..Keep in mind from the outside of her pants..I didnt get my hand in there yet..After a little bit of doing that my nose got a itch and as I went to scratch it I could smell the foul odor of rotten clam coming off my hand and fingers..I can only imagine what its like when u get in there..I didnt go any further as im very sensitive to smells..



I have been there.  And I have completed the task after too.  Basically you just gotta wash with soap and you're good lol.  But every time I have sea food I think of that little tiny nympho.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 29, 2016)

ive had to use lemon juice to get the smell of my finger once! I did limit the fun to only a finger once I smelled the foul odor!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 30, 2016)

Bleach will also work


----------



## ccpro (Jul 1, 2016)

Eat it you pussy....throw up later...gag...


----------



## Rip (Jul 7, 2016)

How can a guy become turned on by women if the thought of eating it seems gross. 
For the most part, it doesn't taste like anything if she knows how to clean herself , is healthy, and doesn't have an infection.  I don't think I ever tasted a penny flavored one. Although, Some taste like tomatoes or salsa. LOL.




losieloos said:


> It taste like you're licking pennys or batteries. Is there a way to remove the taste of it? Please help
> She's been asking me to do it. Losie only likes receiving


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 7, 2016)

If a woman doesn't let me lick her pussy she has something very wrong going in down there and she will be kicked out of my bed. I love love love the taste of pussy. 
If it taste like pennies gross. Pennies are dirty and has germs on them and she needs to clean that period blood off here snatch.
Like my man said I'll help u take care if her if u don't like pussy


----------



## Joliver (Jul 7, 2016)

Ziggy, can we get a link to the girl farts thread in here?


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 7, 2016)

Don't take a shit and complain about the smell..

Or in your case, don't eat out nasty puss and complain about the taste


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 7, 2016)

Tastes like pennies? 
Who puts pennies in their mouth to know what they taste like ?


----------



## j2048b (Jul 8, 2016)

Pennies??? Haha if muff tasted like pennnies id have a copper disease hahah maybe she doesnt wash it enough or it was after her bleed..... Anyway u look at it, power thru make her scream cream on ur face..... Best is when it squirts all off the f-n place and ur showered in her puss!


----------



## j2048b (Jul 8, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> So what if your girl won't let you do this and claims to have never had it done? Threatens to claw my eyes and rip my hair if I try.......



Then make her blow u until u fill her guts up!

If she wont let u try it..... Chain that bitch down and go to town she will change her mind if she ever quits shaking hahaha


----------



## Rip (Jul 8, 2016)

This thread is gay. Not that there's anything wrong with that. 
LOL


----------

